# Pto Tractor Stumper



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone tried a WOODS,mfg pto driven stump grinder? I bought one last year and it's the best investment i've ever made. A bud that's an ISA arborist looked at it and couldn't believe his eyes! It's got a sandvik wheel with the 24 carbide teeth. The same wheel thats on his carlton grinder. Man this thing will eat up some stumps with very little vibe. Cost me 3700 out the door. I've got 20k in the new 29hp kubota 4wd tractor w/loader, the grinder, and a ripper/grader box! For me being a small tree service the kubota w/the pto grinder is several handy tools in one. I generally load my logs, grind, grade with the loader and in one trip i'm outta there! For a lot less than most reg grinders.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh and there are no belts to change. It's got a bullet-proof diff. drive like a car sealed in fluid and a 5yr warranty . Ground with it reliably for almost a yr now.


----------



## corndogg (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah I like that idea. So you got the small one, the model 50? Looks heavy duty and works well? Comes stock with the sandvik wheel? SOunds like a great little machine. Any other concerns so far?


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 15, 2008)

*Woods TSG50 pto stumper*

Honest to God it cuts like a lazer. My friends got a carlton with a lombardini diesel and dont get me wrong its an awesome grinder, but ive seen his run and that tsg 50 of mine is a LOT faster with the torque of my 29 hp kubota pushin it! Dont know how i ever made it without it! I can go thru ten time more steep terrain and deep mud if needed with it on the 4x4 tractor too! I cringe at the thought of buyin a self propelled unit compared to what i payed for the woods tsg 50(3700 otd) It truly is unbelievable and i couldn't imagine it behind say a 40hp or a 50hp tractor-Just look out rg 50 guys


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 15, 2008)

Only thing is the width of my tractor, ibelieve its like 48 inches, so your standard 36" gate is un passable. I have not ran into that small of a gate yet but in the event i do some subbing with the friend and his carlton ox!


----------



## ents (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know much about grinders nor am I in the market for one, but I'm curious as to the drive train on this one. I know I've buggered up my pto clutch (internal) when brush cutting and hit a hidden stump. I don't have a slip clutch on the drive shaft so all the force went to the internal drive of the pto. Does this grinder have some sort of slip clutch just in case?

Later,


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 15, 2008)

*pto slip clutch*

Yes the woods tsg 50 pto grinder has a slip clutch on it and only requires minor adj when needed(havn't yet)! The manual has all the details on the adjustment. Try one and you'll be hooked


----------



## corndogg (Mar 15, 2008)

So are you happy with the size tractor you went with or do you wish for a bigger one? Horsepower sounds good for the grinder. I had a JD 4600 before, great machine but big. It would load a trandem dump! I was thinking I was going to need over 50 horse to run a grinder but you say 29 is good. 48", is it tippy? What do you load your logs into?


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 16, 2008)

*kUBOTA W GRINDER*

Nah corndogg its not tippy unless i drive sideways across a steep bank which i dont do. The 29 hp kubota pulls the grinder great. They rate the grinder for a 15pto hp-50pto hp. The model 2800 29hp is the perfect bal of power and weight, ne thing bigger would leave a big track, mine dont. I'm runnin r4 tread. They're a bit more, but worth it for good grass.:rockn:


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 16, 2008)

*Log Loader*

Corndogg i load the logs into the chip truck. I just hook tongs on the front,pick the log up dead on the end perpendicular to the loader with about a ft of the end under the loader, tilt back and it pinches the log nice. Then just walk er in.:rockn:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 16, 2008)

corndogg said:


> So are you happy with the size tractor you went with or do you wish for a bigger one? Horsepower sounds good for the grinder. I had a JD 4600 before, great machine but big. It would load a trandem dump! I was thinking I was going to need over 50 horse to run a grinder but you say 29 is good. 48", is it tippy? What do you load your logs into?



I've got a JD 4600 hydro, I was thinking about a used grinder someday, but this does sound interesting, do you think it could handle a big Sugar Maple stump? I love my farmi winch with the otional dozer blade, its a sick piece of equipment on the right job, sits alot but when I need it it pays so well. Bought the tractor about 3 years ago and dont know how I survived without it because there are so many jobs I've done with it that I could have never done before- big money jobs. I've got a 48 backhoe too, soon I hope to get the forks attachment for planting on occaision as well.


----------



## cvdirtrider (Mar 16, 2008)

*PTO Stump Grinders*

I started off with a woods/stumpbuster (the woods models are made by someone else) and it did not last. It was matched up to a NW TCA 55

Converted to a Miller PRO 75T and have not had any problems since then. It is a beast. The guy at Miller used to be a Vermeer design engineer. He makes alot of the parts himself and does the assembly, replacement teeth were $5 as of last year. If you do a weight comparison, you can see the differences, more metal in the Miller, I can not only grind side to side/up and down, but I can go in and out without moving the tractor and this reduces the number of times (usually no more than 2 for the really larger stumps, 1 set up for the smaller ones) to position the stumper over the stump. I grind mostly cherry, maple and beech with rocks interspersed (softer, sedimentary stuff, no granite). The Miller also has a plow so that when I am finished grinding, all I have to do is back up the tractor while adjusting the draft/depth of the plow to push the chips into the hole/smooth out the area if I am leaving the chips which is usually the case. The other model throws the chips all over the yard as they are chipped away from the tractor. You can set up sheilds for the Stumpbuster/woods but that is a hassle imho.

But hey, if the woods is working for you, great! The stumpbuster model was $4500 and the Miller was $7900. I was able to get most of my money back on the SC 50 stumpbuster fortunately. I also have a Morbark PTO chipper than runs off the tractor. I will group the stumps together and grind all at once instead of switching back and forth all the time. Most customers are ok with this at least for me.


----------



## corndogg (Mar 17, 2008)

cvdirt, which tractor do you have your miller on? How many horse? Would you say it could use more power and how is the weight on the back? Would you say you could leave the grinder on the back while driving around the yard collecting brush and loading it or is the unit too long to maneuver? Got any pics?


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 17, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Yes the woods tsg 50 pto grinder has a slip clutch on it and only requires minor adj when needed(havn't yet)! The manual has all the details on the adjustment. Try one and you'll be hooked



I have never used a PTO driven grinder, so I appreciate hearing about these stump grinders. How do you run them ? From tractor hydraulic cylinders or a bank of valves that comes with the unit ? From the operators seat, or from the ground ?


However, I consider myself an expert on tractor drivelines, and I have a suggestion for you: loosen all the bolts on the slip clutch NOT LESS THAN ONCE PER YEAR, and spin the clutch disks loose.

The disks always rust/stick together eventually (unless you are constantly slipping them), then it requires massive torque to cause them to slip. Before you know it, it's not a slip clutch, it's just a big, heavy, oversized u-joint. Hit something hard enough, and then something more expensive breaks, because the slip clutch...didn't.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 17, 2008)

*hmm*

preciate the info man. The stumper has 4 lines and they quick connect into the loader control valve. If i've got like a lot of grinding to do i'll take the loader off(takes about 60sec for mine),and just connect the lines to the valve and real fast then. If it's just one, istill hook up the grinder lines and just temp set the loader flat down on the ground. Then when done takes bout 3-5 min too put the loader back on the tractor.Enjoy


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 17, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> preciate the info man. The stumper has 4 lines and they quick connect into the loader control valve. If i've got like a lot of grinding to do i'll take the loader off(takes about 60sec for mine),and just connect the lines to the valve and real fast then. If it's just one, istill hook up the grinder lines and just temp set the loader flat down on the ground. Then when done takes bout 3-5 min too put the loader back on the tractor.Enjoy



Thanks, that explains it, mostly.

I presume that it is mounted on a 3 point hitch. Do you set the unit on the ground, and just use hydraulics to move it around, or do you use the 3 point to raise & lower the wheel ? I would expect the draft links to allow the unit to wobble all over the place.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 17, 2008)

3pt mount. Large(larger than the loader cylinders) cylinders for up/down & side to side. The drifts are fixed and tite. The unit is 540lbs and trust me, it does not move around at all. ROI has been a lot more than the initial 3700 otd so think about that


----------



## cvdirtrider (Mar 18, 2008)

*PTO's*

pdq is correct, need to periodically engage the slip the clutch or when you do hit something that won't move, you will tear up the drive.

I keep the front end loader on with pallet forks or a tooth bucketfor weight distribution when the stumper is on the back. I have a 2nd set of hydraulics in the back that are plumbed into a 3 spool valve that is mounted on the back fender/ROPS area. The stumper has 6 hydraulic hoses coming off of it and they quick connect into the 3 spool valve. On the downside, I do have to partially twist around while in the seat but I sit sort of sideways to make myself more comfortable while operating the controls from the seat of the tractor, ect. The tractor is a New Holland Compact 4wd 55 hp turbo diesel and it handles the job just fine. This was NH biggest compact tractor at the time.


----------



## corndogg (Mar 18, 2008)

Has anyone seen one of these in action? http://www.stump-cutter.com/images/27.jpg I like the simple design. No gearbox. Looks cheaper. Just don't know if the thing would hold still while you grind. Chips flyin' everywhere. I would guess it works more like a stumper on a Hydro-axe where you just kinda stab at it verses sweeping across smoothly. Here's the site. http://www.stump-cutter.com/


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 18, 2008)

Corndogg the pto grinder is very smooth. With the weight of it and the 3pt constantly applying pressure downward, it's snug as a bug in a rug. The grinder has been real reliable, hell the things got a 5yr, irepeat 5yr warranty on the gearbox and all! Name another that's got that. That's why i bought it. The grinder has payed for itself already bout 3 times in last year. You can;t go wrong. I was shocked at how well mine ground. I had heard " oh a pto grinder is hard on the tractor blah blah blah!" It was all bs. And to think i've used a vermeer 252 man that was a joke.


----------



## Marquis (Mar 27, 2008)

*PTO stumper*

I run a J/D 955, 35hp tractor with a Shaver Stumpbuster, absolutely love it! I too cringe at the thought of buying a self propelled machine now. I've done some stumps for the local snowmobile clubs up here in Maine, much easier to drive my 4 wheel drive tractor a mile up the trail, than to walk behind a self propelled for an hour. I've had no problems with it, just very expensive to replace teeth on it. I am having them sharpened, but will have to go with a new set next year.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 27, 2008)

*shaver stump buster?*

So you like the shaver marquis? I've heard they are nice units. Yeah i like the mobility of the tractor. Back a couple months ago i had like 29 stumps to do for Sevierville Pks and rec. The coordinator said "yeah just take your time, guess you'll be up for a couple days huh?" The stumps were in like 3 groups of like 10 each ranging in size from 12"-20" and each group was a half mile apart. They were mostly pines and a few hardwoods. well needless to say we had them done in a 9 hr day in 30deg weather and that's drive time too! If i'd used a walk behind it would've taken another day or so.Walkers do get thru gates, and tractors really can't but the tractor is far,far,far more versatile. Wouldn't have it any other way man.


----------



## Marquis (Mar 28, 2008)

*shaver*

yeah, Clearview, I do like the stumbuster alot. I had been renting a walk behind, non self-propelled, never again! I have the smaller unit, for tractors 15 - 35hp. Like I said, my J/D is 34hp, no probs at all. So quick and easy to use, drop the 3pt hitch and then just run the grinder off of the valve bank on my fender. That's the only thing, you need an extra couple valves if don't already have them. I like being able to turn the tractor around and pick up the grindings with my bucket, since I put nice dirt and seed back in the whole to complete the job. Looks better than a pile of shavings if you ask me.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep man they are handy units to have. Good luck out there.


----------



## Woodchuckle (Nov 1, 2012)

*Miller Pro75T vs Baumalight 3P34 stump ginder*

I'm trying to deside between a Baumalight 3P34 stump grinder and a Miller Pro75T stump grinder. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## GarethVW (Nov 2, 2012)

I think these have their merits. But I do have some questions about them. I currently have a 65 hp tow behind stumpgrinder if I want comparable grinding times I would imagine I would need a tractor with 65 pto hp. That is a big tractor to bring to jobs, not really turf friendly, and takes up a lot of room to haul. I would be willing to sacrifice a little speed but not too much (who really likes to spend forever on stumps?) Do you guys thing that pto stump grinders are just as fast giving comparable hp?


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Nov 2, 2012)

I had a kubota l4400 38pto hp with a shaver sc25, it did a great job, but after about a year and a half it tore up the pto, 3000.00 in damage, had to fight with kubota to get it covered they said tractor was not designed for the grinder, but after calling in zone manager and explaining that they put it on tractor and also installed controls, they should have told me then that it would be hard on the pto, he agreed and they covered repairs but i lost faith in it after that and went to a sc252, then a bandit 2150 and now an all hyd bandit 2550 38 hp, there is absolutely no comparison between pto grinder and the bandit, the bandit is far superior and believe me i know what i am talking about i did thousands of stumps with the pto grinder, the only way i would ever go back to pto would be 65hp and up and a miller grinder, the self prop will go places the tractor could never go, no worries with sprinkler systems, etc, no more pto grinder for me but i am glad it is working for u and hope it continues...

Bob....


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry guys, old thread i did not look at the date right away...

Bob....


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 16, 2020)

Woodchuckle said:


> *Miller Pro75T vs Baumalight 3P34 stump ginder*
> 
> I'm trying to deside between a Baumalight 3P34 stump grinder and a Miller Pro75T stump grinder. Any input would be helpful.


Resurrecting this thread BC am looking into the same baumalight model and any others. Really like how the miller will travel out and back to reduce the amount of times havecto raise 3ph and reposition tractor. But I think miller is gone?

Any other options for a 75hp tractor?


----------



## GarethVW (Jan 16, 2020)

KiwiBro said:


> Resurrecting this thread BC am looking into the same baumalight model and any others. Really like how the miller will travel out and back to reduce the amount of times havecto raise 3ph and reposition tractor. But I think miller is gone?
> 
> Any other options for a 75hp tractor?


The Miller design was bought by another company. I have a Miller pro 75t with the Sanvic wheel option. It is quite the grinder! I run it off of a 75 horsepower New Holland tractor.

After running it for a number of years I believe I have upgraded and replaced everything that is going to break on it. It is nice to bring one machine to the job that will easily move 2500lb logs, push over trees, and grind stumps. I have turf tires on the tractor and it is actually very, very gentle on lawns.

I have more recently replaced the Miller grinder with a Carlton self-propelled unit primarily because hauling the tractor and grinder around takes up a large trailer. However, I do believe that it is the way to go if you want to put money into something more diverse than just a stump grinder.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks. Looks like Arborwolf bought Miller and Diamond Mowers bought Arborwolf. Or something along those lines. But Diamond only have the skid steer model on their website.


----------



## Orangewoodchuk (Mar 14, 2021)

GarethVW said:


> The Miller design was bought by another company. I have a Miller pro 75t with the Sanvic wheel option. It is quite the grinder! I run it off of a 75 horsepower New Holland tractor.
> 
> After running it for a number of years I believe I have upgraded and replaced everything that is going to break on it. It is nice to bring one machine to the job that will easily move 2500lb logs, push over trees, and grind stumps. I have turf tires on the tractor and it is actually very, very gentle on lawns.
> 
> I have more recently replaced the Miller grinder with a Carlton self-propelled unit primarily because hauling the tractor and grinder around takes up a large trailer. However, I do believe that it is the way to go if you want to put money into something more diverse than just a stump grinder.


Hi mate can anyone help, I inherited a John Deere 6220 75hp and a miller pro euro 75 stump grinder. I can't find information on what pto speed and revs to run it on? Want to be efficient but don't wanna push too much pressure through the hoses! Thanks!


----------

